# Cruze wheels



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What...exactly do you consider low profile? I wouldn't even consider the stock 18" tire size to be "low profile"...especially not in regards to the 17s and 16s.

Anyway, the Sonic uses the same brakes as the Cruze (and the 2nd gen Volt...and the Bolt), so yes, those will fit. I run a set of 15" Sonic 5-spokes on my Volt for winter. Those wheels actually came from a member here, from their winter setup on their Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

db13 said:


> Any way to put a 15 inch wheel (sonic?) on a 2015 Cruze? trying to get away from the low profile crap...Thank you....


Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Coming from the tire industry, technically anything with a aspect ratio of 45 or less is considered "low profile."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> Coming from the tire industry, technically anything with a aspect ratio of 45 or less is considered "low profile."


So therefore, only the 18s would fall under that terminology.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> So therefore, only the 18s would fall under that terminology.


That sounds about right for a car tire


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JLL said:


> That sounds about right for a car tire


I'd say so. My Volt runs a 215/50R17 (in spring/summer/fall) and I wouldn't really consider that low-profile, and thus not the taller 215/55R17 on the Cruze. The 225/40R18s on the Cobalt in summer certainly are, but that makes sense, and even then, they're still not rubber bands.


----------



## db13 (Aug 20, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'd say so. My Volt runs a 215/50R17 (in spring/summer/fall) and I wouldn't really consider that low-profile, and thus not the taller 215/55R17 on the Cruze. The 225/40R18s on the Cobalt in summer certainly are, but that makes sense, and even then, they're still not rubber bands.





db13 said:


> Any way to put a 15 inch wheel (sonic?) on a 2015 Cruze? trying to get away from the low profile crap...Thank you....


My son owns a 2014 Cruze with 225-50-R17 tires and it seems hes always busting or getting knots on the side wall...I thought if we ran 15 inch sonic wheels with a tire that has same diameter as 225 50 17 it would give a taller sidewall but not affect the speedometer and lord knows what else on these cars....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

db13 said:


> My son owns a 2014 Cruze with 225-50-R17 tires and it seems hes always busting or getting knots on the side wall...I thought if we ran 15 inch sonic wheels with a tire that has same diameter as 225 50 17 it would give a taller sidewall but not affect the speedometer and lord knows what else on these cars....


The mean wheel diameter you want to stay around is 26.1" no matter what combo tire/rim you get in order to pacify the speedo.


----------



## db13 (Aug 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The mean wheel diameter you want to stay around is 26.1" no matter what combo tire/rim you get in order to pacify the speedo.


Exactly...the web sites I checked say a 225-50-r17 has a tire diameter of 25.87 and circumference of 81.22 so if we go with a 225-60-r15 with tire diameter of 25.63 and circumference of 80.63 we should be ok.I think....


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

db13 said:


> Exactly...the web sites I checked say a 225-50-r17 has a tire diameter of 25.87 and circumference of 81.22 so if we go with a 225-60-r15 with tire diameter of 25.63 and circumference of 80.63 we should be ok.I think....


Tire size is good at 225/60R15 you will be only 1.2% difference from the stock size. Anything less than 3% is considered OK. Just make sure the 15" rims will clear the front brakes, sounds like it should be OK. 

What tire pressure were you running at before? Running to low would definitely increase the risk of damage from potholes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TDCruze said:


> Tire size is good at 225/60R15 you will be only 1.2% difference from the stock size. Anything less than 3% is considered OK. Just make sure the 15" rims will clear the front brakes, sounds like it should be OK.
> 
> What tire pressure were you running at before? Running to low would definitely increase the risk of damage from potholes.


They'll clear. It's tight, but they clear (since the Sonic would have this exact same setup as the Cruze or Gen 2 Volt).


----------

